# Sticky  MasterClasses and Articles Index and Downloads



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As the Master Classes and Articles will seemingly never reappear in their proper place, I have gathered together in one place the ones I and others have saved in PDF format.

*MasterClass 2001 - Build a Baldwin 8-16-D 2-6-0: A Locomotive Adventure By David Fletcher*
David Fletcher's definitive first MasterClass showing how to scratchbuild an electric steam locomotive.

*Chapter 1* 

*Chapter 2* 

*Chapter 3a* 

*Chapter 3b* 

*Chapter 4a* 

*Chapter 4b* 

*Chapter 4c* 

*Chapter 5 *

*Chapter 6* 

*Chapter 7* 

*Chapter 8* 


*MasterClass 2002 - Build a 2-6-6T / 0-6-6T Mason Bogie: An Adventure in 1:20.3 By David Fletcher*
David Fletcher's second extensive MasterClass showing how to scratchbuild an electric Mason Bogie steam locomotive.

*Chapter 1* 

*Chapter 2* 

*Chapter 3a* 

*Chapter 3b* 

*Chapter 3c* 

*Chapter 3d* 

*Chapter 4* 

*Chapter 5a* 

*Chapter 5b* 

*Chapter 6a* 

*Chapter 6b* 

*Chapter 7* 

*Chapter 8* 

*A Lasercut Steel Chassis* 

*DIY Chassis From Styrene* 

*Scratchbuilding a Tender Truck for Your MasterClass Mason Bogie by Jens Lasch* 

*Drawing - Lasercut Chassis* 

*Drawing - Tender Truck* 


*Mini-MasterClass 2003 - Build a Carter Brothers Coach and Combine By David Fletcher*

*Mini-MC 2003 Article* 

*1874 Coach Drawings*

*1874 Combine Drawings*

*1880 Coach Drawings*

*1880 Combine Drawings*

*Additional Plastic Parts for Coach*

*Drawing DXF Files*


*MLS Live Steam Class 2004 - Build A Live Steam Accucraft Ruby Kit By Tom Farin and Various Authors*
Tom Farin's MasterClass based upon building and modifying Accucraft's live steam Ruby locomotive kit, supplemented with sections by various authors. Unfortunately, this class is incomplete as it was never finished.

*Chapter 1* 

*Chapter 2* 

*Chapter 3* 

*Chapter 4* 

*Chapter 5* 


*Mini-MasterClass 2005 - "THE SINGLES" - Build a Classic American 4-2-4T Locomotive By David Fletcher*
David Fletcher's Mini-Class on building the C.P. Huntington. (All drawings are contained within the downloadable zipfiles)

*Chapter 1* 

*Chapter 2* 

*Chapter 3* 


*MasterClass 2007 - The Porter Bell & Co. Type C: 0-6-0 & 2-6-0 By David Fletcher*
David Fletcher's Mini-Class on building a Porter Locomotive.

*Chapter 1 - History*

*Chapter 2 - Construction*

*Drawings and Plans*


*The myLargescale.com Figure Class! By Chris Walas*
Chris Walas shows you how to make your own amazingly crafted figures in any scale you happen to be modeling in.

*Chapter 1*

*Chapter 2*

*Chapter 3*

*Associated Files*


*Scratchbuild a Backwoods Water Tank By Dwight Ennis*
Dwight Ennis shows you how to build a backwoods water tank from your own home-sawn lumber, and takes great pains to show you all the tools and techniques you'll need to scratchbuild from wood virtually any structure you can dream up. Techniques are also applicable to other models besides structures (locomotives, rolling stock, etc.) using other materials. If you've never scratchbuilt anything before, this is a great place to start.

*Part I and II*

*Part III*

*Part IV* 

*Part V* 

*Part VI* 

*Backwoods Water Tank Drawings* 


*Build a Denver South Park & Pacific Waycar in 1:20.3 By Peter Bunce*

*Article*

*Drawings (5.39mb)*


*Scratch-build a 1:20.3 scale 29’-6” Flatcar By Wayne Spence*

*Complete Article - All Four Chapters*

*Complete Plans*


*The Phil Jensen Story: Delton To Hartland - Life as a Product Designer By David Fletcher*

*Article*


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Dwight, 

Thanks for the effort!! Links 1-8 don't work for me.... 

Michael


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Okay... the damn editor makes it really difficult to post multiple links, but I went back through everything and have now verified that every link works as it should.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Thanks for all the hard work Dwight... the moderators should thank you... oh, you ARE a moderator! Damn, double duty! 

Greg 

(in case anyone misinterprets, that was a compliment!)


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Dwight, 

I'm getting ready to cut out my coach and combine using the DXF file from the Carter Brothers passenger cars build. Is there any scale to use or are these in metric? 

Thanks 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

DXF files are metric, you can check the scale bar on the drawing in your CAD system to see how it compares, and scale up to make it imperial. 
David.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

I was able to open every file I tried, except the Mason Bogie files. Can you please check them again?


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Thanks David. It makes more sense as to why they are so large. As I am building them in 20.3 there shouldn't be any scaling necessary, correct? I'm really looking forward to building these cars and see them rolling behind my Accucraft live steam 4-4-0. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

I was able to open every file I tried, except the Mason Bogie files. Can you please check them again?Fixed.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Dwight your the man thank you


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Yes, you should be able to cut them straight from the drawings at 1:1. I drew them in metric at full size for 1:20.3, no scaling needed. Keep a check on the scale bars inside the drawing to be sure. 
Many thanks, 
David.


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Dwight -- 

Thanks for fixing the MB files. I was able to download all the files, except the one about scratchbuilding a tender truck. Unfortunately, that is the one I need, as I dropped mine. Can you please take yet one more look at that link? 

Thank you very much. Maybe a fresh download will be the incentive I need to finally finish my MB. 

Gary


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Fixed.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

David, 

I'm in contact with a lazer cutter and he's asking about the tolerances on the lazer beam, depth, width. What should I be telling him? 

Thanks 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Hi Chester, have him cut right down the centre of the lines. Keep the cut thin. The design has 'no tolerance', in that if this were to be so perfectly cut that there was no loss of thickness in the cut, the parts would be so tight as to not to fit together when you assembled it! The intent was for some loss of material at the beam cut, so that the parts could go together more easily. Keep the beam thin, but cut dead centre of line. 

He need not cut to one side to try to have the finished cut align with the edge of our line. 

Hope this helps, 
David.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

David, 

Yes it does. How deep should the score lines be? 


Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

About 1/4 thickness of meterial deep - but you may want to experiment to see what looks best.


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Thanks for all the info David. 

Chester Louis SA #64 
Hampshire County Narrow Gauge


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

HI Chester, 
Here are the links to the 4 DXF files, with added scale bars to the bottom RHS of each page. 
Note as before the files are metric 1:1, or full model size: 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/da...S-2012.dxf 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/da...S-2012.dxf 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/da...n-2012.dxf 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/da...S-2012.dxf 
Well the links dont seem to work.
Email me directly and I'll send them.
[email protected]


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Posted By David Fletcher on 12 Dec 2012 03:29 AM 
{snip...}[/i] Well the links dont seem to work.
Email me directly and I'll send them.
[email protected] {snip...}[/i]
*David:*
The reason the links didn't work is because of the file extension (i.e. .dxf), it is not a valid file extension within the MLS software.

*Chester:*
If you left-click or right-click the following link then depending upon which browser you are using make use of whatever feature is available download a copy of the archive (i.e. .zip) file. So long as there have been no changes made since the original files were issued you'll have all four of the .dxf files, all that needs done is extract them from the archive file.

Carter Brother's Car - DXF Files (i.e. .zip)[/b]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: MasterClasses and Articles*

Added *Mini-MasterClass 2005 - "THE SINGLES" - Build a Classic American 4-2-4T Locomotive*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Added *Build a Denver South Park & Pacific Waycar*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Added *MLS Steam-Class 2004 - Build A Live Steam Accucraft Ruby Kit*


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dwight, 






A BIG Thank You for all your efforts in resurrecting the files - they are amongst other things what makes MLS so worthwhile.






You have done an amazing job, which certainly from me gets a huge vote of THANKS.










Yours Peter Bunce.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Peter, but SteveC did the majority of the work in locating or creating the PDFs on most of them. All I did was upload, link, and index them.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dwight,



Thank for the note, the same applies then to Steve C - and I have sent him a note saying so.

Regarding the Mason Bogies - I have also completed a model of the 2 8 6's and called it 'Denver'

That is the last one built, in 1880, and I think the only FN3 model of them; David did a small extra set of drawings for them, and they were used for it.


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Dwight, well then both you and Steve C should be commended. This is not in my area, but your effort to help all of us certainly is. Ted "Zippo 6'


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter - no photo? 

Ted - thank you.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

MasterClass & Articles/Topic: The large Mason Bogies - from the Masterclass details[/b]


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve.

Peter - they look terrific!! Great work!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Added the Figures Class.


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Great job. I just tried to download the figure class and I am being told that the file is corrupt, only chapter 3. Everything else worked.

George from northern Indiana


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks George. SteveC has done most of the work on putting these files together... I just upload and index them.









I just downloaded Chapter 3 myself and there's nothing wrong with it. Try again... it's a large file - over 5mb - and something could have been lost in the transfer the first time you tried.


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,

Apologize for the delay but I did go back and downloaded it again and it works fine. Thanks again to you and Steve.

George from northern Indiana.

PS. The garage is done maybe I can get going on all my projects, that is, if I can find everything.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I just spent roughly four hours editing and reformatting the *Main Index*, repairing broken links and other stuff that got messed up in the transition when the site was sold and converted. I also added, *"Scratch-build a 1:20.3 scale 29’-6” Flatcar By Wayne Spence* to the Index. I then went through and clicked on - and verified - every link. Enjoy.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Truly a labor of love... thanks.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight 

(In the words of Mr. Dimmer AKA Dunkie)
Thanks Dee Wight)

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo said:


> Truly a labor of love... thanks.


Yes it is.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

tmejia said:


> Thanks Dwight
> 
> (In the words of Mr. Dimmer AKA Dunkie)
> Thanks Dee Wight)
> ...


Thanks Tommy.


----------



## d_sinsley (Mar 29, 2011)

Dwight thank you so much for making and keeping this stuff available. It is a huge resource for scratch builders.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

d_sinsley said:


> Dwight thank you so much for making and keeping this stuff available. It is a huge resource for scratch builders.


Thanks, but it hasn't been just me. Many people deserve the credit, including the original authors, the people who saved a lot of this stuff in the first place and sent it to me after it was lost, and the people who made many of the PDFs originally. SteveC (Steve Conkle), a former mod, deserves a special mention and special thanks for his contributions in the last category. For the most part, all I did was collect and post the hard work of others, and organize and link them to the Index.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, there's a similar sticky Index in the Live Steam forum preserving articles of interest to that group (i.e. live steam construction, tuning, improvements to existing commercially available products, and maintenance).


----------

